# cool tiger wood Mini slingshot【by LSP】



## laoshupi (Feb 4, 2014)

A pattern of cool tiger wood Mini slingshot, I do a good job in the future has been placed in the cloth bag, every day when the red light out rub, is now crystal clear. With 0.55 thickness rubber band is a very powerful! Beautiful little slingshot! Suitable for play, also suitable for hanging around the neck when the necklace, ha ha! Welcome to exchange!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Super nice!!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice work!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Cute mini beauty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Espectacular! Muy chula! vein fantastic! WoooooooW! Magnific!


----------



## Josh16 (Aug 26, 2013)

Great work


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

very nice


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome, stunning wood, stunning Finnish and excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I likew your work very much, you realy mastered your craft!

What dimensions is this one?

cheers,

jazz


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Woow so beauty !!! Do you have pics and comments about the performance with the flat band attached !! I´m so interested in your design !!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

This piece is stunning, the finish too, i use cloth bags for the finish too, works good !!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Great looking slingshot!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow, a tiny piece of art. That is one of the best looking shooters I have seen in a longtime


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Master piece!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely looking piece.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Very lovely*!* I would *definitely* wear this as jewelry. I'm wondering... What are the fork dimensions?


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

What did he mean by (finishing in a cloth bag")? I couldn't understand.


----------



## Grem (Mar 2, 2013)

Just beautiful.


----------



## Samuel LeWei Chen (Jul 25, 2014)

Love IT!!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

That's a beauty!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Super, duper!...Beautiful work!...That must be nice wood to work with...nice grain, color, and finish.....Phil


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Can these be purchased through an ENGLISH speaking outlet?....Phil


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I would never shoot that, it's too pretty to risk a fork hit.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Sweet little thing. Kind of like a tiny Mantis. Beautiful work.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

OOooOHHHH!!ª! what a little beauty!!!!!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

That is some great talent. Beautiful work


----------



## eiji-the-second (Aug 8, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance but how does one attach the bands inside the fork


----------

